# ,  / > Yaesu >  YAESU FT-991A

## RK3KR

FT-991A    : https://www.hamcity.com/store/pc/FT-991A-p5142.htm

----------

R7MU

----------


## Integral

> FT-991A ""

----------

UN7CI

----------


## DerBear

Yaesu    ICOM  0? 
    .  :Laughing: 
... 15 .  :Crazy:

----------


## msam

> Yaesu    ICOM  0? 
>     . 
> ... 15 .


   icom  ,         5000.     ?

----------

UN7CI

----------


## msam

:Smile:  

http://www.remeeus.eu/hamradio/pa1hr/productreview.pdf

----------


## gera

- ?     ,    ... .. ""   5-6      ""  80- .

----------

RN3RGM, VladiGeo

----------


## R5ZQ

.   .  -  ,     160 ,   ICOM 765.    YAESU 5000  - .  897    ,      ,    ( .   INRAD).   991.

----------


## RN3RGM

> ,


    ,  40     -   3-5     !

----------

VladiGeo

----------


## UB3ATI

ft-991a ? 
  ft-991a --->   .

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


  YAESU.RU   ,  .

----------

UA3VBD

----------


## Eugene163

> ... .. ""   5-6     ""  80- .


    ,     5-6  . ̸       . ""   30  ,   ... 80-   ,   . :Razz:  :!:

----------

